# Cpt 27446 & cpt 27437



## CrysLednum (Jun 15, 2009)

When my doc does the  unicompartmental knee replacements with patelloplasty, I have been putting Modifier 59 on the 27437 but this is getting denied.  Any suggestions?  Has something changed - I have tried searching but haven't come up with anything.  Thanks!


----------

